# s13 vs. s14



## is a panda (Oct 21, 2003)

alright, i'm gonna say that i'm a big fan of the 240 and i currently own a ::ekkkemmm:: Honda Prelude. I wanna get rid of my ride and after doing a lot of research I really want a 240. Question is: s13 or s14? Please answer based on weight, durability, how easy it is to swap an RB, and your own personal opinion on looks.

THANKS!


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

great!!!!! another honda owner goin nissan, anyways you should do research first before you open your mouth bout rb engines, we have stickies here. but ill tell you one thing, rb26 is a waste of time and money unless you got time and money to throw away and want to be completely different, otherwise go rb25.

s13 is better IMO. only s14 i want is when i get a s13 hatchback and put an s14 kouki for a front end.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

you have done heaps of research but cant decide between models? Get the one you like best, im not going to be driving the thing.


----------



## nismosean (Oct 31, 2003)

The 13s are lighter but the 14s I believe are more rigid in the body area.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

barney said:


> s13 is better IMO. only s14 i want is when i get a s13 hatchback and put an s14 kouki for a front end.


Ewww...

Anyways...Yes, the S13 is lighter (some people say its funner to drive, more 'tossable') the S14 has a stiffer chassis and has better front grip (less understeer than s13)


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

I have an S14 and the S14 by far handles better than my S13 coupe.... The S14 is a newer car and has a lot newer feel with comfrt added to it...I feel that it has a superior chassis, as well as superior attributes physically. Looks great either Zenki or Kouki. I think that the best way to go with the 240....dependng on what kinda person you are and what you wanna do with the car. Is a KATurbo, or the sr20... 
Best way to get info is by looking:
http://www.nissanforums.com/search.php?
http://www.zilvia.net/f/search.php?
http://forums.freshalloy.com/ubbthreads/search.php?Cat=

-Alex B.


----------



## speedricer (Mar 10, 2004)

::cough:: s13 ::cough:: s15 front end conversion 

i picked my self up a 90 s13 (hatch) doing the S15 front end and RB25DET swap YAY


----------



## barney (Apr 21, 2004)

I got edited because I dont make positive contributions.


----------



## is a panda (Oct 21, 2003)

ummm... yea. it's all good. the thing is that i never was thinking bout a rb26. first off i have no money for that sucka and i prolly would go retarded if i had to put that in. also, thank you everyone that replied.


----------



## zlr101 (Nov 17, 2003)

If you dont want to swap or turbo you can still do other things like suspension upgrade.


----------

